# depth for a basement entrance?



## fab347 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm new to the buisness and was wondering what was the recommended depth below the footing to dig for a basement entrance to afterward pour a cement slab.BTW i'm in a below freezing point region for about 4 months of the year.

Thanks in advance 

fab
from FAB excavation


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

I would think you would be safe digging down at least half of the depth that the footings are long.:thumbsup:


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

You need to have your min frost protection for that area. Look up what your local building authority requires. It can vary in different parts of a particular county never mind the whole country. There might/should be a spec on the approved set of plans that shows min frost protection (depth of footing). If you retain an area for a door the step in the footing should be the same distance away from the retaining wall as min frost protection.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

You want your slab above the footing.


----------



## fab347 (Dec 20, 2009)

S.R.E. said:


> You need to have your min frost protection for that area. Look up what your local building authority requires. It can vary in different parts of a particular county never mind the whole country. There might/should be a spec on the approved set of plans that shows min frost protection (depth of footing). If you retain an area for a door the step in the footing should be the same distance away from the retaining wall as min frost protection.


S.R.E. i've you ever heard of digging 4 feet bellow the existing footing and if so what do you do whit the french drain?


----------



## fab347 (Dec 20, 2009)

bconley said:


> You want your slab above the footing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 31382


bconley i'm not sure if you understud what i ment, i want to put a slab outside so i can afterward cut a hole for a basement entrance. But of course i will put the slab over the footing but my question is how deep and thick the slab should be.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

fab347 said:


> S.R.E. i've you ever heard of digging 4 feet bellow the existing footing and if so what do you do whit the french drain?


By french drain are you talking about the primeter drain at the footing level? You would have to check with your local code, but I would think that as long as your drains are below existing slab you could just run at the same level unless they could freeze and cause a problem. You might want to consult with a local expert who is familiar with how things are done where you are located.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

fab347 said:


> bconley i'm not sure if you understud what i ment, i want to put a slab outside so i can afterward cut a hole for a basement entrance. But of course i will put the slab over the footing but my question is how deep and thick the slab should be.


If you remove backfilled cover that is providing frost protection to cut a hole in the existing foundation you need to make sure that the existing footing will extend down however deep is required to provide frost protection. Check out this thread. http://www.contractortalk.com/f62/i-have-never-seen-screw-up-bad-64406/


----------



## fab347 (Dec 20, 2009)

yes S.R.E. by french drain i mean perimeter drain but my questions is if i dig a hole 14' wide for example and all the way down to the footing of the basement wall and then another 4' below that footing to prevent the freezing and then pour a big cement slab of 4' high x14, large x 6' long. So then the existing drain will stop at each end of that slab but what about under this new slab? do i install a drain under it? but if so where will it evacuate? and againif i dont install one under it where the water will go


----------



## fab347 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help S.R.E. i appreciate, thanks for the links as well. looks like it's 48'' the recomended depth with a few persons i've talk to but do you or anyone else know if it would work by installing the highest grade of styrofoam and then pour a 24'' thick cement slab over it and sitting on top of the basement footing.
thanks in advance.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

fab347 said:


> yes S.R.E. by french drain i mean perimeter drain but my questions is if i dig a hole 14' wide for example and all the way down to the footing of the basement wall and then another 4' below that footing to prevent the freezing and then pour a big cement slab of 4' high x14, large x 6' long. So then the existing drain will stop at each end of that slab but what about under this new slab? do i install a drain under it? but if so where will it evacuate? and againif i dont install one under it where the water will go


This is something that you will need to figure out based on the site that you are working on and the proper procedure in your area.


----------

